# Changement de disque dur interne d'un PWB G4



## furiet (8 Novembre 2006)

sur mon PWB G4 15" 1,5 GHz mon disque dur interne 80 Go arrive à saturation : j'aimerrais bien changer le disque dur interne plutôt que d'utiliser un externe. Est-ce possible ?


----------



## iBapt (8 Novembre 2006)

Une seule adresse pour savoir comment bidouiller les portables Apple : PowerBook.fr  

Pleins de tutos pour savoir comment d&#233;monter nos chers portable flanqu&#233;s d'une Pomme


----------



## furiet (9 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Une seule adresse pour savoir comment bidouiller les portables Apple : PowerBook.fr
> 
> Pleins de tutos pour savoir comment démonter nos chers portable flanqués d'une Pomme



J'ai trouvé un 120 Go qui pourrait me convenir, mais comment recopier pn 80 Go dessus ?
Acheter un boîtier convertisseur ATA-FireWire,  monter dedans le 120 Go, le brancher en disque externe, recopier le 80 GHo dessus, remplacer ensuite le 80 Go par le 120 Go, utiliser le 80 Go comme disque externe une fois montsé dans le boîtier ?


----------

